

Abuse of notation - xiaq
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abuse_of_notation

======
JoePantoliano
Cypher: You know, I know this steak doesn't exist. I know that when I put it
in my mouth, the Matrix is telling my brain that it is juicy and delicious.
After nine years, you know what I realize? Ignorance is bliss.

Agent Smith: Then we have a deal?

Cypher: I don't want to remember nothing. Nothing. You understand? And I want
to be rich. You know, someone important. Like an actor.

